# what distinguishes????



## Brother John (Feb 13, 2003)

Please help me out here:
What are the differences between
Kali
Arnis
Escrima

Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 13, 2003)

There are  stylistic differences and preferences from one "school" or " style" of arnis, escrima, or kali, but I dont believe there is any hard criteria which seperates the three. Some schools may be more into knife or single or double stick, or stick and dagger.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 13, 2003)

Good question.  Let me ask another one.
Do all three styles typically use the angle system?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 13, 2003)

No real differences, would be similar to asking the differences between an  Automobile, Motorcar, and Motor vehicle.

Danny


----------



## Brother John (Feb 14, 2003)

> No real differences, would be similar to asking the differences between an Automobile, Motorcar, and Motor vehicle.


So from what you are saying Danny, it mostly depends on what the man who taught you called it huh?




> Some schools may be more into knife or single or double stick, or stick and dagger.



Maybe, but it could also be said that certain instructors have their own personal bias and bent toward one aspect or another right? So even these distinctions may not hold true throughout??

Thanks for the feedback guys, really helps me understand better!
Yer-good brothers

Your Brother
John


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi Brother John,

Please refer to the pre-existing thread for info as well.

Best regards,

Palusut

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10


----------



## Brother John (Feb 14, 2003)

THAT said it all!
Man, he's a knowledgable guy!!
I highly recomend anyone with ANY questions on these arts read this thread!

Your Brother
John


----------

